# Anyone use veggie dent chews?



## barnetto (May 30, 2010)

Does anyone here use veggiedent chews from Virbac?

I got a bag today and then was reading about them online and saw the Australian ones were recalled in 2009 due to causing kidney issues. But the US ones are made a little differently and don't (or no one's reporting) cause the same issues.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Yikes look at those ingredients!

I would much rather give my dog a raw bone.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

I bought my puppy these (he is teething) and I had never heard of them before, but he was VERY sick after having one.
Not sure if it was related to the chew or not but its the only thing I can think of that was new in his diet.


----------



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

I was giving Bo these pork skin treats from the Dollar Store. They had artificial color, but nothing else controversial so I didn't think nothing of it and I had been told that rawhide was indigestible, but pork was okay. A few weeks ago I was told that pork causes other problems and the best thing was a bully stick, so today I went to the pet store and bought a couple. Now I just Googled it and found out what they really are.


----------



## barnetto (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I guess I'll just have to try it out and see how it goes with my guys. 

No adverse reactions yesterday. They seemed to like it just fine.

I was wondering what the efficacy of chews was and found these studies:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10597158
Only examined over a 3 week period. Chew without chlorhexidine was better than no chew, and chlorhexidine made no difference to calculus but did reduce plaque.

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1600-0765.1973.tb00744.x/abstract
On chlorhexidine mouth rinse/spray. A longer (6 month) study. Spray vs control group had half the amount of measured dental/gum stuff.

I guess no reason not to go ahead and try and just watch out for any signs of discomfort. Planning on doing a spray after breakfast, brushing after dinner, and the chews maybe a few times a week or any time I'm too lazy to brush.


----------

